# Anyone else with plantar fasciitis?



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

..or more specifically, can surgery help? Mrs Bengal has had plantar fasciitis for over five years (the main site of pain is to the outer rim of the right foot), she’s tried massage, acupuncture, painkillers, tens machine, ultrasound without success. Specialist orthotics, stretching, Fitflop shoes and steroid injections have helped a bit but the only option left seems to be surgery on her foot & she’s more than a bit worried.

Has anyone had foot surgery for this? If so, did it work & how long was the recovery period?

Thanks in advance for any advice. 

Bengal


----------



## gwenmc (Feb 12, 2010)

I also suffered from the condition for a few years and tried numerous supposed cures none of which improved the problem. After trying many different shoe inserts I finally bought Boots Orthaheel shoe inserts - they are a stiff type insert built up at inside arch part of the foot and usually in pink or blue - I think they are around £23 (I tried other jelly type and softer inserts, none of which worked). After wearing these in every pair of shoes, after a few weeks their was a definite improvement and finally the pain disappeared. My friend also developed this problem and had special inserts made by a foot specialist which did not work so I told her to try the orthaheel inserts and they also worked for her. So if you haven't already tried them its worth giving them a go but you do have to wear them in all your shoes.

Gwen


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had that problem in BOTH feet (one at a time though...) and my left one was the worst as I detached the plantar from inside the heel - it looked as if I had been attacked by a sledgehammer as the whole foot was a bruise.....

That happened while walking in London on a school trip, which meant I could not walk with the students but could only sit and wait and use the underground instead of Shank's Pony...... (not ideal as I was one of the organisers..... and every staff member was required for safety).

They considered and rejected surgery as not suitable and too likely to lead to me losing the entire foot..... and gave me an AirCast inflatable splint for 6 months+ to wear during the day but take off for driving or sleeping.

It worked well and I still have it "just in case", it gave me some interesting experiences but I have to say was beautifully comfortable to wear.

Worth asking about (David Beckham had one so it must be good.... :lol: )

Like this one

Dave


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

My wife had the same problem could barely walk at times and was always in pain. She tried acupuncture, various insoles, and Physiotherapist with no success. In may last year a friend who had been through the same problem advised "Flyflot" shoes. The wife took this as an opportunity to buy three pairs of said shoes as she could not make up her mind which ones she liked best. The long and short of it is that within a month of the purchases there was significant improvement and by the time we got back from holiday in September she was walking with no pain. So it was either the "Retail therapy" that is Known to cure many female ailments OR the shoes . Wife swears that it is the shoes. I as a mere man must not argue with her.
Solly


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi ,
I got the same problem in my right foot. Went ott the docs and he suggested wearing trainers, but nit the ordinary ones. I had to make sure that the inside was properly sculptured to fit and support the inside of my foot (instep). That meant top of the price range yeh!!! Well I did and thanks to an expensive pair of Morrells the pain went over about 3 months.

Cheers..... Ned


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. Mrs B will be seeing a foot person at the hospital this Tuesday to discuss her options & will mention the suggestions made (including the star wars trooper boot!! that Dave kindly provided a link to) . After 5 years of foot pain the options had seemed to have run out...leaving just the surgical.

Thanks again

Bengal


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife suffered very badly with this for quite some time. She was advised to put a bottle of water in the freezer, put it on the floor and then roll it underneath her foot for twenty minutes. She did this four or five items a day for a couple of weeks. She also used some inserts in her shoe (scholl she thinks). 

Touch wood, she has not been troubled for months now.


----------



## kifiad (Aug 20, 2011)

I have had this condition in both feet for the last three years and was recommended to try Crocs by my osteopath, I was initially sceptical (and very unhappy as I don't really like coloured plastic shoes!) but they have been a complete lifesaver for me. It has to be 'real' Crocs and their range is quite varied. I'm a nurse and can even manage my 13 hour shifts now, with their work range. Sadly the days of pretty shoes are over  
Kim


----------



## AAB (Mar 6, 2012)

My wife had this for a number of months in 2011/12 and went down the 'treatment' route described by others but to little effect. It was eventually resolved by a course of extracorporeal shockwave therapy. This is something, perhaps, to discuss with the Consultant! 
Good luck.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

I developed mine trying to out-sprint the dog in my cream-crackered trainers!

Sorted it through new pair of trainers from a running shop where they video you running in a variety new trainers until you find 2 or 3 to try for real in the yard.

Acupuncturist used the needles & recommended a foot rotating exercise before getting up in the morning.

Final thing was Falke padded running socks from Amazon.

Took some months but fine now.

PS I'm not a 'medical' doctor by the way!


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

*update*

Mrs B saw the foot surgeon Tuesday. He thinks surgery is the only option left (but then he is a surgeon!) but the waiting list is 5 months with just an 80% success rate. She discussed the ideas from MHF with him but he was a bit sceptical & wouldn't prescribe an Aircast unless the foot couldn't be put on the floor at all.

Mrs B has decided to give the ideas from here a go, starting with the shoe inserts from Boots (already purchased) & the frozen water (now collecting bottles). The other ideas will be kept in reserve for now.

The suggestions made here have given her renewed hope that the problem can be cured without surgery.Let's hope.

Thanks again to all.

Bengal


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

I am suffering my 4th bout of PF over the last 10 years. It can be very depressing but it will go. My first 2 bouts took 3 & 4 months to shift but the last bout took a year and this current bour I have had for nearly 5 months.

Everytime I get a bout I research it thoroughly on the internet to see if I can find anything else out to help. This time I have been on patient.co.uk which has lots of comments which may help your wife. I read about using a foot sleeve called FS6 which I have now purchased from eBay. I have slept with it on and it is certainly easier when getting up first thing in the morning.

I presume your wife knows she must stretch her foot first thing before she gets up and not walk barefoot even to pop out for a visit in the night to the loo. I wear inserts in all my shoes and try and make sure they fit properly around my heel - It's really boring not being able to wear fashionable shoes but it really is the only way. LadyJ on here told me about crocs so I have a couple of pairs which also help as they have thick soles.

I think your wife is wise not to go down the surgical route as I am not sure that is totally successful but reassure her it will go eventually but she must be carefull all the time.

Jan


----------



## gwenmc (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope the suggestions posted by everyone help Mrs B - I know how painful and frustrating this condition can be. 
As well as the inserts which worked well for me, I was also advised not to wear sandal or flip flop type shoes too frequently because with no back support round the heel it make you curl your toes up when you walk and this makes the condition worse. Also crocks should be worn with the strap up round your heel for the same reason.

Gwen


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

The better half , who suffers from it swears by night splints, really affective. And she can still run.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

funnily enough i was told that years of slobbing around in crocks had caused the curled toes that i have been operated on, both second toes were 1/4 " above the big toe hammer toes they called it and all shoes rubbed on them took surgery and a 4"pin to sort out the right foot and still waiting for left foot to be done, 
i also had a bruising feeling simular to the plantar on the ball of my foot luckily about three tubes of valtoral fixed that.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have resurrected this thread because of a conversation with my son today.

He has had the condition for around 9 years and it bothers him in his job with the Fire service.

He introduced himself to his new neighbour who just happens to be a Sports Injury Therapist/Physio. They chatted about this and that and my son mentioned his foot condition. The view of this chap is that ultrasound treatment has no proven track record of helping with the problem and his place of work would never buy one. To cut a long story short, he has given my son 2 x 20 minute hands-on treatments which were very painful at times but already he is feeling a huge improvement. It is basically a very heavy massage type treatment, much more intense than a normal Physio would do.

A lot of Gyms have these sort of experts or possibly your Doctor might find a suitable referral place.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had the problem in my right foot for about six years now. As it rears its head after our long summer breaks abroad I swear it could be down to wearing sandles and the like as already mentioned? Have twice had cortisone injections which seem to last about two years but the problem comes back. I think it important to do calf muscle stretching on a regular basis To hold it at bay. I also wear shoe inserts to support the foot arches.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I have had this in both feet - but at different times several years apart. Just recovered from latest bout which I think was triggered by walking on concrete floors in non-supportive shoes. I seem to remember being told that you become more prone to the problem as you get older.
I have found the footlogics insoles work well www.footlogics.co.uk but as already said you have to wear them in all shoes. I have also discovered that crocs (real ones) are very comfortable but have to make sure the strap is round the back. I spent a year wearing either good quality walking shoes (with the insoles) or my increasingly tatty crocs, causes a few raised eyebrows when you go out somewhere posh with that choice of footwear 8O 
It is a miserable condition but does eventually improve, hopefully some of the suggestions on here will help
Chris


----------

